# Afraid of charts? Look at this!



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's a pattern for a simple cabled bag, but it's only charted. You say you can't work a chart? I say you can too!
Trying to keep track of five different cable patterns that are written out line-by-line and don't all necessarily have the same number of rows for each repeat .... is a recipe for madness and project abandonment! This gal has charted it the same way I did mine when I did a multi-cabled bag and then a sweater. All you need to do is keep track of which row you're on, and that's easy enough by any of a number of means.

It's a small project! Have a try! :-D

http://www.knitca.com/sites/default/files/cable_bag.pdf


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thnks JJ..I've bookmarked for ONE day! Have never attempted to follow a chart but you have encouraged me to give it a go.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's a pattern for a simple cabled bag, but it's only charted. You say you can't work a chart? I say you can too!
> Trying to keep track of five different cable patterns that are written out line-by-line and don't all necessarily have the same number of rows for each repeat .... is a recipe for madness and project abandonment! This gal has charted it the same way I did mine when I did a multi-cabled bag and then a sweater. All you need to do is keep track of which row you're on, and that's easy enough by any of a number of means.
> 
> It's a small project! Have a try! :-D
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmm always been stumped by charts but its such a beautiful bag, got to have a go at it. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

It is lovely. All you need are stitch markers so you know when to change.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

OK, Jessica-Jean... You are my downfall! You always come up with something new for me to try. My "after Christmas" list is growing every day. 

OMG!!! I just looked at the pattern. It doesn't look easy to follow. I know I'll have to enlarge the chart(s) just to see what I doing. Are you sure it's doable for those of us that don't use charts very often???


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

We can spend the next 4 weeks prior to Christmas writing it out :lol:


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

4 WEEKS? How about 4 months. LOL


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I love working from charts, but I found that one a little difficult to follow. They could make the individual patterns pop out a little more. It's a beautiful bag, though.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry, we don't have that long until Christmas. We could divide the charts up and someone does one part - that could lessen the chore????



JeanJ said:


> 4 WEEKS? How about 4 months. LOL


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Just a heads up - when looking at the chart - if you hold the <Ctrl> key when scrolling up or down that will increase or decrease the size of the font.


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

I have saved this for one day in the future 
Thankyou for sharing.

xx


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JeanJ said:


> Are you sure it's doable for those of us that don't use charts very often???


Yes, it is doable, even by someone who has never laid eyes on a charted pattern before.

My first encounter with a 'charted' pattern for knitting was a chart of my own making. I had found the - written only - patterns for the cables and textured stitches I wanted to use for a knitting bag. There were about a half-dozen different stitch patterns and no two had the same row count for each pattern repeat. Keeping track of which row I was on on which pattern was *impossible*! So I dug out some graph paper leftover from highschool and some coloured pencils and made up my own symbols (nothing as neat as today's!) to make my own chart. That was the hardest part of the whole bag-making process!

To make it easier to follow _this_ chart, I would run a yellow highlighter - after the printer ink dries - down the columns of reverse stockinette that separate each of the stitch patterns. At first, I would probably use stitch markers between _every_ different stitch pattern, just until the patterns become visible.

I have an old folding knitting bag frame (the kind that has wood or metal 'X'-shaped sides to hold it up and open) whose bag is gone. I think I'll make this bag to fit it. It's such a pretty pattern!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I bookmarked this same pattern some months ago for a day when I feel more adventurous! I haven't been too successful with charts as yet.


----------



## wildsong (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks beautiful! I've done charts a few times and I'd enlarge them on a copier, then take a different color marker for each symbol and color them to match. Made it super easy to follow it.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful, will give it a go.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Aha! Colored pencils! That's exactly what I would do. This would be a new experience for me, but that bag is beautiful and I would like it for myself. Like everybody else, after Christmas. When you make yours, be sure to post a picture!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm with you, JJ. I really like charts. This bag is a beauty!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Jessica-Jean, saved for after the holidays.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, Jessica-Jean... I've ordered a book someone here recommended on charting and am looking forward to learning new tricks! Right now I have trouble following the line.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I wish I knitted!!!!...This is adorable!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean.

Have you got a different link? When I click on it, it says 
This webpage is not available
The webpage at http://www.knitca.com/sites/default/files/cable_bag.pdf might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error 137 (net::ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED): Unknown error.



Jessica-Jean said:


> It's a pattern for a simple cabled bag, but it's only charted. You say you can't work a chart? I say you can too!
> Trying to keep track of five different cable patterns that are written out line-by-line and don't all necessarily have the same number of rows for each repeat .... is a recipe for madness and project abandonment! This gal has charted it the same way I did mine when I did a multi-cabled bag and then a sweater. All you need to do is keep track of which row you're on, and that's easy enough by any of a number of means.
> 
> It's a small project! Have a try! :-D
> ...


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

this is wonderful i hope intelligible catches on. thank goodness for a readable chart. i have been beating my brains out against charts that make no sense. different symbols mean the same thing but different on different rows. it just doesn't matter which row i'm on, which side i'm on just tell me clearly what do i do with this one stitch!!!!!!!!! why are they making it so hard. i have had to rewrite every chart i have ever tried and it takes longer to translate the chart that to do the knitting!!!!! 
memo to designers: you don't make yourself look clever by making your patterns difficult to read. you just end up seeming illiterate in two languages.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I love the bag it is so pretty. It will be one of the first things I start after the holidays. There is a shawl I wish to make for my DD for her 15th birthday.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I use one of the counted cross stitch magnetic bars and back to keep up with rows. Doing a moose and trees on the back of the Bronze Shrug from Lion Brand and it keeps the rows for me. ;-)


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG! Jessica-Jean! I just looked at that chart, and it made my poor little head hurt! All I did was look at it! Cables fascinate me, though, so I will probably figure out a way to enlarge it by about 2 times, and use my magnetic board and magnetic strips to keep my place and have a go at it sometime next year. I still have one more gift to make before Christmas. I hope to get it done that quickly anyway!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hmmmm. I may have to try that in the new year when I have more time. Charts scare me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this purse... I have a preteen grand daughter that I'm so inspired to knit for... she's a girly girl that loves to ruff and tumble too..... I have made her some fingerless gloves that match a scarf my son gave her... and I have been thinking that I want to do something for her birthday in February.. she's our little valentine.. being born on the 15th.. just missed the 14th by a few minutes... and I am sure this purse will help me learn more and she will be thrilled with it... by the way welcome back.. havent seen you on the forum in a few days.... I hope you have been well...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful bag..thanks for sharing Jessica-Jean.


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Just a heads up - when looking at the chart - if you hold the <Ctrl> key when scrolling up or down that will increase or decrease the size of the font.


Never knew you could do that, SweetSue! Thanks for the heads up; it'll come in handy. Sure learn alot on KP :thumbup:


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's a pattern for a simple cabled bag, but it's only charted. You say you can't work a chart? I say you can too!
> Trying to keep track of five different cable patterns that are written out line-by-line and don't all necessarily have the same number of rows for each repeat .... is a recipe for madness and project abandonment! This gal has charted it the same way I did mine when I did a multi-cabled bag and then a sweater. All you need to do is keep track of which row you're on, and that's easy enough by any of a number of means.
> 
> It's a small project! Have a try! :-D
> ...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

That's exactly what I did when I started the cable sweater for my daughter. I took it to Staples. I use a large cookie sheet and magnetic strips to keep me on the correct row. I just move the magnet as I finish the row. And the cookie sheet is a nice stand to lean the page on.
Linda



wildsong said:


> Looks beautiful! I've done charts a few times and I'd enlarge them on a copier, then take a different color marker for each symbol and color them to match. Made it super easy to follow it.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. That is a beautiful bag. I have that on my to do list.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I like that bag Jessica-Jean. Its on the to-do list with a cheat sheet lol


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

can you felt this


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh Jessica-Jean, you are so so crafty.. That bag is just lovely and I plan to make one. You're very good at what you're doing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jocelyne said:


> can you felt this


Anything made of 100% wool - that is NOT superwash wool - can be felted. Some blends with a largish proportion of wool can also be somewhat felted, or so I've been told.

HOWEVER, the act of felting at its least blurs the stitches; at most it all but erases them. What's the point of working a pretty stitch pattern - or in this case a half-dozen pretty stitch patterns - and then hiding it/them by felting?

Also, if you _do_ intend to felt it (or anything else), you need to use much larger needles than usual for the yarn thickness, since the felting/shrinking process makes the yarn much thicker and shorter. Besides using bigger needles, you must make the knitted piece much bigger, too, just to (hopefully) shrink down to the intended size.

On the other hand, felting would negate the need to line it. Since I normally knit too tightly, that's not a problem _I_ will need to address.

Felting is fun, but it's far from an exact science! Planning the finished size is a process of trial-and-error. Good luck!


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's a pattern for a simple cabled bag, but it's only charted. You say you can't work a chart? I say you can too!
> Trying to keep track of five different cable patterns that are written out line-by-line and don't all necessarily have the same number of rows for each repeat .... is a recipe for madness and project abandonment! This gal has charted it the same way I did mine when I did a multi-cabled bag and then a sweater. All you need to do is keep track of which row you're on, and that's easy enough by any of a number of means.
> 
> It's a small project! Have a try! :-D
> ...


They label this intermediate. I wonder what they consider hard.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for your answer jessica jean,IT IS TRUE WHAT IS THE USE OF KNITTING this beautifull bag with all those nice cable they might not show,thanks again.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful bag Jessica-Jean, thanks for posting :-D


----------



## eveningstar1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Try These they are very helpful.

http://www.smart-knit-crocheting.com/how-to-read-a-lace-chart.html
http://www.smart-knit-crocheting.com/crochet-patterns.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.smart-knit-crocheting.com/knitting-charts.html


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I had saved that pattern for that reason. It will have to wait till after Christmas, but I will be trying it.
I have my magnetic board and ruler ready to go...:lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This is a pattern that I have put in my files as well and Jessica-Jean is so right about the chart being easier than the written word... I was so reluctant to try charts at first. When I finally bit the bullet and did one, what a difference. It is just so much easier to keep track of where you are. If you use some colored pencils, you can even "see" the pattern in the chart. It is so much smaller to carry with and absolutely will save your sanity when there are severl patterns repeating at different lengths. Just like we all had to learn the abbreviations - this is just another special language - but very easy to learn. You really don't even have to learn the language because the key is right there to remind you. I agree. Give it a go. The bag is so pretty and classic. Boy, am I going to be busy next year!!!!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

You all make it sound so easy! I know it doesn't matter who sees ones failures but just to make that initial start seems to be a bit daunting. Maybe after all the Christmas holidays my mind will be more relaxed and able to absorb what I'm trying to do!!!!


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's a pattern for a simple cabled bag, but it's only charted. You say you can't work a chart? I say you can too!
> Trying to keep track of five different cable patterns that are written out line-by-line and don't all necessarily have the same number of rows for each repeat .... is a recipe for madness and project abandonment! This gal has charted it the same way I did mine when I did a multi-cabled bag and then a sweater. All you need to do is keep track of which row you're on, and that's easy enough by any of a number of means.
> 
> It's a small project! Have a try! :-D
> ...


I love cables and this purse is BEAUTIFUL!!! But I can't do charts-at least not yet. There was a thread here on KP not too long ago about reading charts and one member suggested a book called "Charts Made Simple". I went online to my library and looked for it. The library does have it and there were 5 people who had already put there name on the waiting list. (I wonder if they're all KP readers.) I printed out the pattern so as soon as i get the book, I'll have to give it a try. Since you said this is a small project, it might be a good one to start with. :roll:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, that web site you gave us for chart reading really simplifies the process. Thanks a bunch


----------

